# Is my gpu enough to run games on 1440p?



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning to upgrade to a good 1440p monitor and will I also need to upgrade my gpu?


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 19, 2015)

depends,if its the R9 270X,you are talking about ,I think it should be fairly powerful enough to power a 1440p monitor
My 7730m has no trouble with 1440p either and its only ddr3
games run pretty well on mine on med-high settings for most games
I mentioned the above since both are GCN and yours is more powerful

- - - Updated - - -

still best to wait for someone with the same config to comment more on this


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 19, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to upgrade to a good 1440p monitor and will I also need to upgrade my gpu?



Run ? Yes
High settings : nope
You can run games like Borderlands 2 / League of Legends etc at ultra but even slightly demanding games will take a big performance hit.. 270X is a midrange card, if you really want 1440p gaming, better get a 970 
Honestly, running games at 1440p but at low mid isnt worth it, better run it at 1080p and high


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Run ? Yes
> High settings : nope
> You can run games like Borderlands 2 / League of Legends etc at ultra but even slightly demanding games will take a big performance hit.. 270X is a midrange card, if you really want 1440p gaming, better get a 970
> Honestly, running games at 1440p but at low mid isnt worth it, better run it at 1080p and high



Yup, R9 270x is a 1080p beast like gtx 960 from nvidia. But, above 1080p resolution you need atleast a gtx 970 or r9 280x card. I would advice you to go for r9 280x for that resolution. It would cost lesser or similar to gtx 960. But, does have the extra power over r9 270x to have better graphics at 1440p resolution. Also, gtx 960 is severely capped in bandwidth department. So it can't go above 1080p resolution.

Or buy a used ati 7950 or 7970 at around 10k-12k. Both would allow you to have decent power for 1440p resolution.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

You should try to get 970 or r9 280.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 20, 2015)

Fine. I will upgrade from R9 270X to 970 GTX. I am in need of suggestions for selecting the monitor. These are my options.

*2560 x 1440:*

1. Benq BL2710PT . I can get this at 45K from a BenQ Dealer in Lamington Road. 

2. Asus PB278Q 

*2560 x 1080: (Ultrawide)*

I am considering Ultra wide monitor as I am a web developer and it can increase my productivity but still not sure. 

1. Asus PB298Q. Getting it for 38K locally.

*4K Monitor:*

I am not sure about 4K monitors as I think a 970 won't be enough for gaming on 4K monitor. Price seems tempting though.

1. ASUS PB287Q 

2. Asus PB279Q 27inch 4K 100% sRGB Ultra HD Monitor


Then there are G-Sync Monitors and 4K TVs which can be used as monitor. I am totally confused between this options and It will be really grateful if someone sheds light on this. I can spend max 60K on Monitor and want to as it is the most important part of my workspace. I am not liking the glossy part of my current monitor.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone?


----------

